# まだきめなかったんです



## Schizophrenic Cat

Hi,

I was doing some reading exercise on this website and I got the first question wrong. Here's the context:

スミス「あ、キムサン。どの教室に入るかもうきめましたか。」
キム「いいえ、まだ [1 ] 。

1. [ 1 ] には何を入れますか。
A) きめなかったんです
B) きめないんです
C) きめていないんです
D) きめないと思うんです

The answer key says C and my answer was A. I can see why C is correct, but I'm just trying to figure out what きめなかったんです could ever mean. I think きめなかったんです sounds like someone stopped trying to decide something and gives no thought to it now or maybe they have never tried to make a decision in the first place. Is it correct?


----------



## KLAUSED

This may help.


----------



## Flaminius

Past forms, whether they are affirmatives (V-た) or negatives (V-なかった), point to a single occasion in the time that has already come to pass.  Using A is incongruous in this dialogue because no single occasion in time has been agreed upon between Smith and Kim.


----------



## gengo

Schizophrenic Cat said:


> スミス「あ、キムサン。どの教室に入るかもうきめましたか。」
> キム「いいえ、まだ決めなかったんです。



That would translate to:
_Smith:  Ah, Kim.  Did you decide which class to take?
Kim:  No, I didn't decide yet._

However, that "yet" is linked to the present ("up to this point in time"), so the simple past tense doesn't fit.*  The correct English is:

_Kim:  No, I haven't decided yet._

The above reply uses the present perfect tense (a past action whose effect continues to the present), but since that tense does not exist in Japanese, we have to divide the times as mentioned by Klaused and Flaminius, and so we use the present progressive tense (決めていない).  The addition of まだ makes the meaning even clearer.

* You will hear some native English speakers make this mistake (I didn't do something yet), but it is grammatically incorrect.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

スミスさんとキムさんが、スポーツ教室の前で話しています。
スミス「あ、キムサン。どの教室に入るかもうきめましたか。」
キム「いいえ、まだ [1 ] 。すいえい教室はむずかしいでしょうか。」
1. [ 1 ] には何を入れますか。
A) きめなかったんです
B) きめないんです
C) きめていないんです
D) きめないと思うんです

When I take the context being a JLPT N4 test into consideration, I would choose C, of course.
I have no objection. Ten out of ten native speakers would answer C.

However, if this is a real-world conversation between two native Japanese speakers, I think A is quite possible.
A) いいえ、スミスさんにいろいろ教えてもらってからの方が良いと思って、まだきめなかったんです。
_I haven't (intentionally) decided yet._ (The present perfect tense in English is often translated into
-ta form or so-called the past form in Japanese. Therefore, from a certain viewpoint, this question is very difficult to answer for a non-native speaker.)

I think B can be possible in some situations too.
B) いいえ、（もらったパンフレットに書いてある情報がきわめて不親切で、紛らわしく、とても人に物をすすめるためのパンフレットとは思えず、イラっとしてますので）まだきめないんです。（どれにも入らない可能性の方が高いと思ってます。）
_I won't decide without any more information. Perpahs, I won't join any._

D is supposed to be the weirdest and most funny answer, yet D also might be possible if I consider the context and the background like B.

_I don't think I will choose any of them, unless you give me some advice.

D') きめないでおこうと思っ*た*んです_ is much better though.

Therefore, my answer would be C, which is the most common and ordinary answer, but A and B are also correct although they add different connotation.
D would be the most funny answer.

I don't want to make Schizophrenic Cat confused.
If you're a relative beginner learner of Japanese or if you have a kinda mental illness, just forget my post here. When you become an advanced learner, you will be able to learn something from this, maybe.  What I wanted to say here is that a real-world language is much more complicated than a language text or textbook.

Step by step leraning is a must. For this reason, the answer to the N4 question is definitely C, and no other option is available as other members already mentioned.


----------



## KLAUSED

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> However, if this is a real-world conversation between two native Japanese speakers, I think A is quite possible.
> A) いいえ、スミスさんにいろいろ教えてもらってからの方が良いと思って、まだきめなかったんです。
> _I haven't (intentionally) decided yet._


I would use まだ決めていなかったんです instead of まだ決めなかったんです, which sounds pretty weird to me.

I was going to say that 決めていない is the only acceptable form of the verb 決める when preceded by まだ, and listed some verbs that can only take either  (a) -ない or (b) -ていない form and those that can take (c) both forms when used with まだ,
(a) まだ知らない。
     まだ知っていない。
(b) まだ決めない。
     まだ決めていない。
(c) まだ買わない。
     まだ買っていない。
but then realized that there are examples where まだ決めない can be used.
まだ決めない方がいい。
まだ決めないでおこう。

I still think ending a sentence with まだ決めない sounds wrong in any context though.


----------



## Joschl

全体の「文脈」も使える「答え」も決まっている訳ですよね。


> スミス「あ、キムさん。どの教室に入るかもうきめましたか。」
> キム「いいえ、まだ [1 ] 。」
> 1. [ 1 ] には何を入れますか。
> A) きめなかったんです
> B) きめないんです
> C) きめていないんです
> D) きめないと思うんです


上記の情報しかない時, 貴方は[1]の位置でどの文を使いますか，という問いなので，_SoLaTiDoberman_さんの仰る"_a real-world conversation_"はまったく問題になっていないと思いますが... _SoLaTiDoberman_さんが即席で作られた"_a real-world conversation_"の文での前置き「いいえ、スミスさんにいろいろ教えてもらってからの方が良いと思って」も当然考慮しなければならない文脈の内に入るので，実質的に，元の問題とは別の問題を作り，それに合う答えを(A-D)の中から選ぶことになりますよね。

元の問題に_SoLaTiDoberman_さんが考案された文脈を付け加えて新しい問題を作ると，こんな感じになると思います。


> スミス「あ、キムさん。どの教室に入るかもうきめましたか。」
> キム「いいえ、まだ [1 ]。スミスさんにいろいろ教えてもらってからの方が良いと思って，[2] 。」
> 1. [1]と[2]には, それぞれ何を入れますか。
> A) きめなかったんです
> A') まだきめなかったんです
> B) きめないんです
> C) きめていないんです
> D) きめないと思うんです


上の文脈でも，[1]の位置で最も妥当だと感じられる文は(C)であることに変わりはないと思いますが，如何ですか。少なくとも，人工的に限定されている文脈の中での私自身が想像できる"_a real-world conversation_"ではそうです。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

@#6: 
>I would use まだ決めていなかったんです instead of まだ決めなかったんです, which sounds pretty weird to me.
I agree that まだ決めていなかったんです is better, but I'm sure that some native speakers sometimes say まだ決めなかったんです at least in my area, and I don't think it's weird.

@#7:
 いいえ、*スミスさんにいろいろ教えてもらってからの方が良いと思って、*まだきめなかったんです。
ーー＞ いいえ、（*スミスさんにいろいろ教えてもらってからの方が良いと思って、）*まだきめなかったんです。
The red part indicates the connotation of the sentence.
赤い部分の思いを心の中で思っている人がしゃべると、「まだきめなかったんです。」という言い方をすることもありえる、ということを示したかったわけで、そのようなコンテクストを問題文に明示する、という話は根本的に論点がずれてしまったと思います。おっしゃっている理論自体は理解できますが、２にも１と同じセリフが入るのでしょうか、それとも２には「まだきめなかったんです」もアリと認めていただいているのでしょうか。
・・・・・・・・・・・・・・

『スミスさん』も、『キムさん』も、native Japanese speakerではない確率がきわめて高いから、the real-world conversation between the two non-native Japanese speakers としては、全部ありかも。

English Onlyで英語の文法問題を質問すると、初心者用の英語の文法問題である、という文脈を無視して、＃５のような書き込みをする英語のネイティブスピーカーがほぼ必ずとまでは言いませんが、結構いますから、その役割を日本語フォーラムで演じてみた次第です。オリジナルの質問者そっちのけで熱い議論になる時もありますので。
方言とか、年齢層とか、あるいはしゃべり方のイントネーションなど、または口語であるがための言い間違いまで含めると、あらゆる可能性が広がるのが「言語」であり、数学とは違って答えは一つではない的なことを書きたかったのですが、ご賛同いただけないようなので、また、これ以上の盛り上がりもなさそうですので、＃５を撤回させていただきます。（英語の現在完了形を「た」を使って訳す場合と現在形を使う場合などに関してもう少し議論になるかなと思ってましたが、期待はずれでした。そこがノンネイティブがこの問題を解く上（ＡかＣか）でのカギになると思いましたが。）
　さすがに＃８の『日本語話者同士での会話ではないので、ungrammaticalなことを言うかもしれない』という掟破りは、へりくつだと思いますし。


----------



## KLAUSED

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> @#6:
> >I would use まだ決めていなかったんです instead of まだ決めなかったんです, which sounds pretty weird to me.
> I agree that まだ決めていなかったんです is better, but I'm sure that some native speakers sometimes say まだ決めなかったんです at least in my area, and I don't think it's weird.


「まだ」なしで
いいえ、スミスさんにいろいろ教えてもらってからの方が良いと思って*、*まだきめなかったんです。
だと自然だと思います。
「まだ」が入った途端にとても不自然に感じますが地域によってはありなのかもしれませんね。


----------



## KLAUSED

気になって”まだ決めなかった”でグーグル検索してみました。
・この会合では、故・雄一郎氏の納骨などについても話し合ったが「新型コロナウイルス感染症」の状況を考慮し日程は_まだ決めなかった_。
・10時半、ネイからの情報を得た皇帝はグルーシーにプロイセン軍を追撃させる決断をしたが、どちらの方向に向かうべきかはまだ決めなかった。
これらは「まだ決めていなかった」と言い換えられず、質問者が求めている「まだ決めなかった」が使われる例と言えると思います。


----------



## Flaminius

それは、*KLAUSED*さん、どちらの文にも特定の時点を表す表現が登場しているからではないでしょうか。「まだ」が出現する理由は、おそらく「この会合」や「10時半」以降の過去の時点で「決めた」からだと思います。


----------



## KLAUSED

Flaminius said:


> それは、*KLAUSED*さん、どちらの文にも特定の時点を表す表現が登場しているからではないでしょうか。「まだ」が出現する理由は、おそらく「この会合」や「10時半」以降の過去の時点で「決めた」からだと思います。


そうですね。なので現時点でどの教室に入るかを決めているキムさんが過去の時点を振り返って、
いいえ、スミスさんにいろいろ教えてもらってからの方が良いと思って、（あの時は）まだきめなかったんです。
と言うのならOKですね。


----------



## Joschl

「あらゆる可能性が広がるのが『言語』であり、数学とは違って答えは一つではない」，又「the real-world conversation between the two non-native Japanese speakers としては、全部ありかも。」と仰りたいのなら，それはそれで結構だと思いますよ。



			
				SoLaTiDoberman said:
			
		

> [...]アリと認めていただいているのでしょうか。


ある答えが_SoLaTiDoberman_さんにとってOKなら「認める」も「認めない」もないのではないかと思います。私自身は，私にとって一番自然に感じられる答えを事前に設定されている(A-D)の中から選ぶだけです。[1]の位置で一番自然に感じられる答えは(C)です。個人的には，「きめていないんです」ではなく，「きめてません」と言うでしょうけど，「の/んです」という構文を使わなければならないのなら，「きめてないんです」と言いますね。[2]の位置でもう一度(C)を繰り返しても，私には不自然に聞こえません。別の言い方をすれば，[2]の位置には(A)か(A')が入らなければならないとは，私自身は感じません。(A-D)を一度しか使えないとしたら，私は(A')ではなく(A)を選びます。私には，(A)では「ある時点で決めたのか」，(A')では「ある時点でもう決めたのか」ということが問われているように感じられるので，どちらの場合にも，キムさんとスミスさんが共有する「期日」や「日時」があるのだろうと感じます。ですから，私がキムさんが「きめなかったんです」と言う場面に居合わせたとしたら，キムさんは「ある時点までにクラスを決めることになっていたのだけれども，きめなかった。」のだろうと解釈します。そして，キムさんは「スミスさんにいろいろ教えてもらってからの方が良いと思って」と「ある時点までに決めることになっていたのだけれども，きめなかった。」理由を述べているのだろうと解釈します。(B)と(D)は問題外だろうと思います。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Flaminius said:


> それは、*KLAUSED*さん、どちらの文にも特定の時点を表す表現が登場しているからではないでしょうか。「まだ」が出現する理由は、おそらく「この会合」や「10時半」以降の過去の時点で「決めた」からだと思います。


スミスとキムが会話しているまさに「今」の時点で、
「もうきめまし*た*か」という質問に対して、
「まだです。まだきめてません。」
「まだです。まだきめませんでした。」
「はい、もうきめました。」
「はい、もうきめてます。」
の４つの答えは、僕にとってはアリだけど、後半の２つ、肯定文の場合はどうですか？どちらもアリでしょうか？）
。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。


＠＃１３：答えの３が一番自然に感じるのに同意します（しています）し、ある文脈下なら１も成立することに同意します。


----------



## gengo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> スミスとキムが会話しているまさに「今」の時点で、
> 「もうきめまし*た*か」
> 「まだです。まだきめてません。」「まだです。まだきめませんでした。」
> 「はい、もうきめました。」「はい、もうきめてます。」
> の４つの答えは、僕にとってはアリだけど、皆さんと感覚がずれている、という事みたいですね。
> （肯定文の場合はどうですか？どちらもアリでしょうか？）



My take is that in the negative statements, the "まだ" conflicts with the simple past tense.  That is, "まだ" implies "up to the present time," "so far," etc., so it seems odd to use a tense that refers to a completed action in the past.

Of course, you have split a single sentence into two sentences, in which case it sounds a bit more natural.  But I don't think "まだ決めませんでした" sounds as good by itself.  But you are probably right that some people would use the simple past tense here.  I guess it's a gray area.

The affirmative sentences seem fine to me because there is no conflict with "まだ."


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

@＃15：Thank you for your 腑に落ちる explanation. I got it.

It's funny because everyone except me was talking about more or less the same thing, but English version makes sence while I had difficulty understanding or consenting Japanese versions.
Maybe it's because you offered some compromise, but I don'know why #15 seems so persuasive for me.

Thank you everone for your precious discussion, even I once retracted my comment.


----------



## Joschl

時差その他によるズレがあるので，今になってノコノコとやって来ました。

私が#13で書いた内容が皆さんに理解できるかどうか分からないので，要点だけを纏めてみます。私は未だに，
_SoLaTiDoberman_さんが考え出された「スミスさんにいろいろ教えてもらってからの方が良いと思って」という補足自体は，唯一「(まだ)決めなかったんです。」という回答が選ばらなければならない文脈としてフルに機能しているのか，疑問に感じています。私は「(まだ)決めていないんです。」は[2]には当て嵌まらないとは感じていません。

「スミスさんにいろいろ教えてもらってからの方が良いと思って」は「理由」を表す副詞節と解釈しています。テ形自体は時制によって区別されることがないので，テ形節は主節の時制の枠組みに支配されることになります。従属節の主節への依存度を減らし，時制を表示できる構文に書き換えると，次の様になると思います。


> a) スミスさんにいろいろ教えてもらってからの方が良いと思って
> b) スミスさんにいろいろ教えてもらってからの方が良いと思うので
> c) スミスさんにいろいろ教えてもらってからの方が良いと思ったので



そして，文(a-c)のそれぞれに「(まだ)決めていないんです。」を後続させてみてると，次の様になります。


> a') スミスさんにいろいろ教えてもらってからの方が良いと思って，(まだ)決めていないんです。
> b') スミスさんにいろいろ教えてもらってからの方が良いと思うので，(まだ)決めていないんです。
> c') スミスさんにいろいろ教えてもらってからの方が良いと思ったので，(まだ)決めていないんです。


私自身に何か違和感が感じられる文があるかといえば，私個人の答えは「NO」です。前方の従属節と後方の主節の間での「テンス/アスペクト」のMismatchは，少なくとも私には感じ取れません。この理由から，[2]の位置に「決めなかったんです。」しか当て嵌まらないという設定にするには，「クラスを決定する」ということが起こる「時間」に関する情報が文脈に盛り込まれている必要があるのではないかと，個人的には感じます。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

＠＃１７：I agree with you 100％. (皆さん、同じことを言っていると思います。）

私は「決めなかったんです」しか当てはまらないような設定にしよう、「決めなかったんです」が唯一の正解にする設問を作ろう、とは全く考えていませんでした。１と３と両方アリ、で十分だったのです。
「決めなかったんです」という返事もあり得る状況が現実社会では起こりえるとだけ言いたかったわけで、その具体的条件を#17でお示しいただいたと思います。ありがとうございました。


----------



## Joschl

SoLaTiDoberman said:
			
		

> 私は「決めなかったんです」しか当てはまらないような設定にしよう、「決めなかったんです」が唯一の正解にする設問を作ろう、とは全く考えていませんでした。


そうだったんですか。私の誤解でした。

他の皆さんには, [2]の位置に「決めなかったんです」が立つのは不自然に感じられない様ですが，私自身には今でも不自然に聞こえます。その理由を端的に言うと，「なんでここで過去のある時点のことが問題になってんの?」と疑問に思うからです。だから，私にはSoLaTiDobermanさんの想定されるコンテクストが見えないままになっています。皆さんと違って，私は頭の回転が遅いので...

もしキムさんがある過去の時点で「スミスさんからいろいろ話を聞いてからクラスを決めよう」と思い，その時点から，スミスさんに会い，相談する「今」の時点まで，クラスを決めることを故意に先延ばししていたとしたら（これが，SoLaTiDobermanさんの想定されている背景なら)，私でしたら次の様に言います。


> スミスさんにいろいろ教えてもらってからの方が良いと思って/思ったので，(今まで) 決めないでおいたんです。


つまり，私でしたら[2]の位置で「*V*-ないで おく」という構文と完了の「-た」(おい-た)を組み合わせます。従属節の述部「思っ-た」の「-た」は過去の「-た」という解釈になります。

私には「きめなかったんです」の「-た」は完了の「-た」と読めないままです。_SoLaTiDoberman_さん以外の皆さんにとって「まだ-きめなかったんです」という表現が不自然に聞こえる理由は，「まだ」の表すアスペクト的な要素と「-た」の表す過去時制の不一致が強く表面化するからだろう，私自身は解釈しています。私を除く他の皆さんは，「まだ」を取り除くと，その不一致の度合いが弱まり，「きめなかったんです」は「-た」は完了の「-た」と取れる様になるみたいですが，私には「きめなかったんです」の「-た」は過去の「-た」としか聞こえない(解釈できない)ままです。

これも，個人が持つ具体的な「『アリ』の世界」の違いの現れでしょう。この「『アリ』の世界」の多様性は，一人一人が想像できるより遥かに多様だろうと，私も思います。ただ，この個人の具体的な言語活動を左右する個々の「『アリ』の世界」を超越した「『何でもアリ』の世界」の様なものが存在するとは思いません。なぜならば，個々の「『アリ』の世界」はもちろん変化はするけれど，無限大に膨張するわけではなと思うからです。我々個人にできることは，自分自身の「『アリ』の世界」で行動し，他の人の「『アリ』の世界」を垣間見ることだけだと感じています。個々の「『アリ』の世界」の集合体がどんなに多様なものであれ，個々の「『アリ』の世界」の内部に別の「『アリ』の世界」からありとあらゆるものを取り入れることができるわけではありませんからね。仮に「『何でもアリ』の世界」を理論的に構築したとしても，個々の具体的な言語活動の上では，言葉は悪いですが，実質的には無用の長物であると感じています。「『何でもアリ』の世界」に足を踏み入れるとこができる人など誰一人存在しないので。

実質的に終了したThreadに再度長々と書いてしまって，申し訳ありません。ただ単に個人的なことを書いただけのことなので，無視して頂いて結構です。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

＠＃１９：こちらこそすみません。Joshlさんの感性の方が正しいと思いますよ。なにせ、日本人なら小学生でも、ほぼみんな３を選ぶでしょうからね。私も３を選びます。＃５はへりくつです。１がおかしいと一旦思い始めたら私も１は絶対おかしいと思いますから。
スレッドを盛り上げてくださり感謝いたします。

で、よく問題をよんでいて、一つひらめいたことがあります。それは、答えの「まだ」だけではなく、質問文の「もう」に込められた文脈があるかもしれない、ということです。質問文のニュアンスを変えるとどうなるか？

スミス「あ、キムサン。どの教室に入るか*もう*きめましたか。」
キム「いいえ、まだ 決めなかったんです。」
キム「いいえ、まだ決めていないんです。」

スミス「あ、キムサン。*その後*どの教室に入るか*結局*きめましたか。」
キム「いいえ、まだ 決めなかったんです。」  
キム「いいえ、まだ決めていないんです。」

スミス「あ、キムサン。どの教室に入るか*いいかげん*きめましたか。」
キム「いいえ、まだ 決めなかったんです。」  
キム「いいえ、まだ決めていないんです。」

スミス「あ、キムサン。どの教室に入るか*さすがにいいかげん*きめたでしょうね。」
キム「いいえ、まだ 決めなかったんです。まだお聞きしたいことがあって。」 
キム「いいえ、まだ決めていないんです。」

最後のはかろうじてacceptableになりませんかね。まだだめですかね？　

あ、決定版！
スミス「あ、キムサン。どの教室に入るか*さすがにいいかげんきまった*でしょうね。」
キム「いいえ、まだ 決めなかったんです。」  
キム「いいえ、まだ決めていないんです。」

・・・やはりダメですかな。ダメでしょうね。。。

スミス「あ、キムサン。どの教室に*入ることにしたのですか。*」
キム「いや、まだ 決めなかったんです。」  
キム「いや、まだ決めていないんです。」
。。。ダメか。一瞬acceptableな気がしたりしませんか。

結局のところ、
キム「いいえ、*結局決めなかったんです*。てゆうか、どこにも入らないと決めました！」 
くらいにしないとダメでしょうね。
この解答は今回の問題に書かれているその後の文脈とは全く相容れませんので、この問題の正解は３だけ、ということですね。


----------



## Joschl

SoLaTiDoberman said:
			
		

> で、よく問題をよんでいて、一つひらめいたことがあります。それは、答えの「まだ」だけではなく、質問文の「もう」に込められた文脈があるかもしれない、ということです。


益岡隆志・田窪行則 (2019)「基礎日本語文法 - 改訂版」に次のような記述があります。


> [動態述語のタ形に]完了の意味が現れるのは，出来事・動作の終結点が明確な場合である。したがって，終結点が明確でない否定表現は，タ形で官僚の意味を表すのは困難である。未完了の意味を表すには通常，テイル形の否定形を用いる。
> ***まだ，レポートを提出しなかった。
> まだ，レポートを提出していない。(p. 110)


----------

